# Frog Hollow



## treemandan (Jan 30, 2010)

Yup, Plas has been...








There he is right there. He met the ladies, tell everybody what you think Plas. Quite a sight huh? 


I was playin Top Dog Ground Hog. Got this one tied to the Dingo to pull it out and another hand on the lowering device.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## treemandan (Jan 30, 2010)

This is Plas setting the pull rope cause we dropped it from there.


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 30, 2010)

Gayle and Leslie were actually really cool. Leslie even changed her plans a bit (I think) to see the spar come down, she was really excited to see that. 

Dude I am beat. 17 degrees really takes it out of you, it's like your body is doing a lot of work just to stay alive, if that makes sense. 

Not my best climbing but the rigging experience was really worth it. Would really like to know what kind of tree that was.

Overall it was a really solid textbook job, I would think.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 30, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> Gayle and Leslie were actually really cool. Leslie even changed her plans a bit (I think) to see the spar come down, she was really excited to see that.
> 
> Dude I am beat. 17 degrees really takes it out of you, it's like your body is doing a lot of work just to stay alive, if that makes sense.
> 
> ...



I believe it was some kind of locust.


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 30, 2010)

treemandan said:


> I believe it was some kind of locust.



Yea I agree there.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks good guys!


----------



## josh1981 (Jan 31, 2010)

looks good to me. dont you have snow in winter?


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 31, 2010)

treemandan said:


> I believe it was some kind of locust.



Its a honey locust: Gleditsia Triacanthose.

I didnt bother to check the spelling on that one though..

Looks good plas.


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 31, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Its a honey locust: Gleditsia Triacanthose.
> 
> I didnt bother to check the spelling on that one though..
> 
> Looks good plas.



Thanks.


----------



## fishercat (Feb 3, 2010)

*nice pic.*



treemandan said:


> This is Plas setting the pull rope cause we dropped it from there.



even though that is what the BigShot is for.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 3, 2010)

Good job guys, But we wanna see some pics of the girls at frog hollow.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 3, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Good job guys, But we wanna see some pics of the girls at frog hollow.



you might think you do ( and I can understand why) BUT YOU DO NOT want that. Trust me.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 3, 2010)

treemandan said:


> you might think you do ( and I can understand why) BUT YOU DO NOT want that. Trust me.


LOL, That bad huh.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 3, 2010)

fishercat said:


> even though that is what the BigShot is for.



It wouldn't fit by just a smidge. It could have but would have scraped adjacent trees dropping the full crown.


----------



## Plasmech (Feb 3, 2010)

fishercat said:


> even though that is what the BigShot is for.



I was already up there dude...


----------



## treeslayer (Feb 3, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> I was already up there dude...



without the bigshot? strapped on your saddle next to the pole saw?

just kidding. nice job, good pics.  

and some of want to see the frog hollow girls BECAUSE you said we don't.


----------



## Plasmech (Feb 3, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> without the bigshot? strapped on your saddle next to the pole saw?
> 
> just kidding. nice job, good pics.
> 
> and some of want to see the frog hollow girls BECAUSE you said we don't.



They are past their prime man.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 3, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> They are past their prime man.


How far past, I'm kinda old myself.lol


----------



## Plasmech (Feb 3, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> How far past, I'm kinda old myself.lol



I dunno....maybe 20...25 cases of AA batteries past?


----------



## fishercat (Feb 3, 2010)

*i understand now*



treemandan said:


> It wouldn't fit by just a smidge. It could have but would have scraped adjacent trees dropping the full crown.



pics never tell the whole story.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 3, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> I dunno....maybe 20...25 cases of AA batteries past?


LMAO, OK i got ya, Don't want no pics now.


----------



## fishercat (Feb 3, 2010)

*I was just busting your stones.*



Plasmech said:


> I was already up there dude...



I would have climbed it too.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 3, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> without the bigshot? strapped on your saddle next to the pole saw?
> 
> just kidding. nice job, good pics.
> 
> and some of want to see the frog hollow girls BECAUSE you said we don't.



No, No, he has that too. Its on a flyreel, it actually works, kinda cool. I think it does need a short pole on it to be able to cast and retrieve real slick.


----------



## fishercat (Feb 3, 2010)

*I was just busting your stones.*



Plasmech said:


> I was already up there dude...



I would have climbed it too.

Or let Stihl-O-Matic climb it and then shot black walnuts at him with the BigShot

Then we would see how well that gay little helmet he wears works.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 3, 2010)

fishercat said:


> pics never tell the whole story.



It was close. If I was a barbarian maybe I would have pulled it over. 


But my apologies to all for no pics of dykeasuarus-rex or its mate but I was over there this morning plowing the drive so it ain't over yet.


----------



## Plasmech (Feb 3, 2010)

Haha everybody wants to know al about the carpet munchers.

Tell you what, if you dudes want to see one hot-azzed girl, go on youtube and check out some of the Katy Perry stuff. That chick is smokin' and rockin the unique personality too.


----------



## Tree Pig (Feb 3, 2010)

fishercat said:


> I would have climbed it too.
> 
> Or let Stihl-O-Matic climb it and then shot black walnuts at him with the BigShot
> 
> Then we would see how well that gay little helmet he wears works.



Thats it next time I climb with you Im bringing a taser so I can shoot back see how funny that bigshot is the two probes hanging out of your chest.


----------



## Plasmech (Feb 3, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Thats it next time I climb with you Im bringing a taser so I can shoot back see how funny that bigshot is the two probes hanging out of your chest.



I'd skip the taser and go right to the 12 gauge bean bag.


----------



## Tree Pig (Feb 3, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> Haha everybody wants to know al about the carpet munchers.
> 
> Tell you what, if you dudes want to see one hot-azzed girl, go on youtube and check out some of the Katy Perry stuff. That chick is smokin' and rockin the unique personality too.



Cindy Lauper had a unique personality but I would want to see her naked. 

Nice job by the way Plas that some fun #### isnt it


----------



## Tree Pig (Feb 3, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> I'd skip the taser and go right to the 12 gauge bean bag.



nah man the taser is better as long as the prongs are still in every time he pick the bigshot up I can just whack him again.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 3, 2010)

They refered to the tree as " ugly", I agree in some aspects. They wanted it down for asthetics and I ( obviously) am more than happy to oblige... I just don't want no pie.
I will get more pics of the clean up up work after the snow melts. I am going after the lateral roots of that tree plus the 2 little cherry trees we also did right there that day.


----------



## pinemartin (Feb 3, 2010)

treemandan said:


> No, No, he has that too. Its on a flyreel, it actually works, kinda cool. I think it does need a short pole on it to be able to cast and retrieve real slick.



So the fly reel is working out good for him?


----------



## treemandan (Feb 3, 2010)

Just to clarify:
In the of Plas with the limb hanging, its tied of more than 6 feet from the butt was the first low limb that grew towards the house. It was not from the stub above. he didn't move from his original cutting position when I took the pic. 
Do you see what I am saying?

This ain't no baby step.


----------



## Plasmech (Feb 3, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> nah man the taser is better as long as the prongs are still in every time he pick the bigshot up I can just whack him again.



I dunno man...ever been hit on bare skin with even a simple paintball? It feels like someone shot molten metal at you. I know a guy who was in the Army and he said those bean bags would turn any man into a crumpled crying mess.


----------



## Tree Pig (Feb 3, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> I dunno man...ever been hit on bare skin with even a simple paintball? It feels like someone shot molten metal at you. I know a guy who was in the Army and he said those bean bags would turn any man into a crumpled crying mess.



Crap them bean bags are okay we have 37mm arwens and 203 style launchers for our m4s Rubber baton rounds from them with F you up. 

Rifled barrel and very accurate










heres the rounds KO1 






but the taser much easier to carry in the tree


----------



## Plasmech (Feb 3, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Crap them bean bags are okay we have 37mm arwens and 203 style launchers for our m4s Rubber baton rounds from them with F you up.
> 
> Rifled barrel and very accurate



Hey man I'm always looking to invent things. What do you think about a riot control Claymore...same thing as an M18 except it would have rubber balls instead of ball bearings. The cops could set these things in known demonstration areas where liberals congregate and when things got out of hand, blow 'em. Dude I *guarantee* a few of those things strategically placed would shut down a mob like instantly.

Oh man could you imagine that carnage? Kids taking a full pattern right at eye level...people being pegged in the nuts...totally indiscriminate...I mean that would be one heck of a psychological weapon too.


----------



## Tree Pig (Feb 3, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> Hey man I'm always looking to invent things. What do you think about a riot control Claymore...same thing as an M18 except it would have rubber balls instead of ball bearings. The cops could set these things in known demonstration areas where liberals congregate and when things got out of hand, blow 'em. Dude I *guarantee* a few of those things strategically placed would shut down a mob like instantly.



Ive hit quite a few people with rubber ball grenades and they rock so you may have something there.


----------

